# Nubian milk yield



## milkinmama (Sep 5, 2014)

Hello! I am thinking about having Nubians for their fatty milk to make cheese, but I want to know how much milk yield to expect from this breed per day (or week) on average before I start looking for a breeder. Also, if any of you have made cheese (specifically chèvre) how much cheese is produced from a gallon of milk? Thank you for the input. I am new to goats


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I have not made any cheeses ( yet! ) But I have a Nubian FF doe giving 3/4 gallon per day on a once a day milking. My doe is not from any heavy milk lines either  Hope this helps


----------



## milkinmama (Sep 5, 2014)

Do you milk through the season? I've heard that you can request a breeder to try an give you does that have long milking periods.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I usually try to milk a full 10months but sometimes I dry them off at 8 or 9.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The 50% was giving about a half gallon a day. When I did chevre I made it in 4gal batches. Never did weigh it but must have gotten at least a lb using 1 cup vinegar.
If you can find fancy vinegars they are really fun to play with.
Specifically champagne. Rice is great too.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a couple boer/nubian X does (more boer than nubian...) that give around a half gallon a day each on once a day milking. With a pure nubian you should get double that....I would think. I saw a nice Nubian for sale that was giving a whopping quart at a milking...I passed because I have a ND that gives that much! When I make the acid cheese (using vinegar) a gallon of milk yields about 2 pounds of cheese.


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

We have a mini Nubian FF who was giving half a gallon with a once a day milking at her peak production (she's now down to about a quart, but we're trying to get her back up). My other doelings dam (we got two doelings and one of their mothers) was giving a gallon a day. These were minis from good milking lines, so I think it really depends on the breeding. I imagine a full-sized Nubian from good milk lines should give you more.


----------



## christinajh (Jan 24, 2013)

Usually you should be able to get a gallon unless they are feeding kids. First freshen in might be a little lower. Amount of cheese will depend on the fat content. I never weighed my cheese, but I usually got at least a pound (I think) per gallon


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

